# Turbo rod&cranks bearings VS. Non



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Anyone know if the det rod/main bearings (non-gti-r) are made of different materials vs. the usde bearings? From my understanding there the same materials but a builder questioned it. Due to the fact that the 300zx turbo bearings are different material than the NA version. Also since turbo cars will obviously see heavier load tha a NA car.

Thanks!
Larry


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Larry said:


> *Anyone know if the det rod/main bearings (non-gti-r) are made of different materials vs. the usde bearings? From my understanding there the same materials but a builder questioned it. Due to the fact that the 300zx turbo bearings are different material than the NA version. Also since turbo cars will obviously see heavier load tha a NA car.
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry *


Same material and for the bluebird trubo motor, the same bearings. The GTI-R bearing has different oil grooves in the mains to feed the rod bearings different but the material is the same.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Mike,
Thats what i remember hearing. Dave Rebello was saying thats there is difference between the Z's bearings but you answered our question.

Thanks
Larry


----------

